# Schaltschrankbau für den Amerikanischen Markt



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2018)

Hallo,
ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen zum Schaltschrankbau für den Amerikanischen Markt.

Ich habe hier eine Maschine mit zwei kleinen Eingebauten Schaltschränken mit jeweils Links und Rechts,
in der Breite 1200mm und Höhe 600mm. Da wollte ich nicht zu einen aufwendige Zuhaltung mit
Schaltern machen, wie man es bei großen Anreihschränken macht, sondern wie folgt.

Im Schaltschrank auf der Linken Maschinenseite habe ich die Steuerungstechnik untergebracht,
wie Not-Halt, SPS usw., also alles mit 24VDC. Da ich unter <50V AC und <60V DC bin, gehe ich
davon aus das ich hier nichts machen muss.

Im Schaltschrank auf der Rechten Maschinenseite ist der Leistungsteil, Stromversorgung, Schütze,
FUs usw. Da habe ich bei der ersten Klappe einen Hauptschalter mit Drehantrieb der die erste Tür
zu hält. Diese erste Tür kann man nur öffnen wenn der Hauptschalter ausgeschaltet ist, bei der
zweite Schaltschranktür ist der Vorreiber, über die erste Tür verriegelt, also ich kann die zweite
Tür nur öffnen, wenn die erste geöffnet ist, also die Spannung ausgeschaltet. 
Kann man das so lösen oder spricht etwas dagegen?

Dann ist der Hauptschalter allerdings nicht mehr wie bei der IEC über 600mm sondern ca. auf 500mm
Höhe. Kann man das auch so machen, da ich für UL/CSA nur etwas gefunden habe, das der Hauptschalter
nicht über 2000mm sein darf, zur mindesteinbauhöhe habe ich nichts gefunden?

Gruß RN


----------



## Astranase (25 Januar 2018)

Meines Wissens muss man aber eine Möglichkeit schaffen, die Tür auch unter Spannung öffnen zu können. Z.B. via Schlüsselschalter eine Türverriegelung abschalten. Da solltest du dir was überlegen.
Zur Schalterhöhe kann ich bei UL nix sagen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2018)

Das öffnen ist möglich, der Schalter der Verwendet wird ist im Übrigen einer extra für 
den Amerikanischen Markt, es sind Class CC Sicherungen verbaut und hat eine Hilfsentriegelung
die mit einen Werkzeug zu bedienen ist.


----------



## Astranase (25 Januar 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das öffnen ist möglich, der Schalter der Verwendet wird ist im Übrigen einer extra für
> den Amerikanischen Markt, es sind Class CC Sicherungen verbaut und hat eine Hilfsentriegelung
> die mit einen Werkzeug zu bedienen ist.


Dann ist ja gut 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2018)

noch mal Explizit, ich kann ja eigentlich den Schaltschrank nur durch eine Bewusste Handlung 
öffnen. Habe ich die erste Tür auf, kann ich danach erst die zweite öffnen. Damit ist das öffnen 
erledigt. Beim schließen bin ich mir noch ein wenig unsicher, man könnte ja die Tür mit dem 
Hauptschalter schließen, aber die zweite auflassen. Wobei das meiner Ansicht nach eine bewusste
Handlung ist und dieses auch passieren kann, wenn man Elektrische Türveriegelungen hat.


----------



## PN/DP (25 Januar 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich kann die zweite Tür nur öffnen, wenn die erste geöffnet ist, also die Spannung ausgeschaltet.





Astranase schrieb:


> Meines Wissens muss man aber eine Möglichkeit schaffen, die Tür auch unter Spannung öffnen zu können.





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das öffnen ist möglich


Wie ist das möglich, die zweite Tür öffnen ohne Spannung ausschalten??

Und: es ist anscheinend möglich, beide Türen zu öffnen und dann bei offenen Türen den Hauptschalter einzuschalten - das ist OK so?

Harald


----------



## Schnitzel (25 Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

im angehängten Dokument ist etwas zum o.g. Einsatzfall beschrieben.

Viele Grüße - Michael

Anhang anzeigen Drehantrieb Hauptschalter UL.pdf


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2018)

Das öffnen der ersten Tür ohne Spannung oder auch unter Spannung ist möglich.
Unter Spannung aber nur zu Hilfenahme mit einen Werkzeug.
Das ist soweit erlaubt und OK.

Die zweite Tür kann ich aber erst öffnen, wenn die erste geöffnet ist. Also wenn
die Ausgeschaltet ist oder als bewusste Handlung.

Und bei UL ist es so, das die wollen, das man den Hauptschalter bei geöffneter Tür
schalten kann, da gibt es dann Kunstvolle betätigter.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2018)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> im angehängten Dokument ist etwas zum o.g. Einsatzfall beschrieben.
> 
> ...



Kenn ich schon, die Ausführung auf Seite 8, wollen wir vermeiden.


----------



## eldon (25 Januar 2018)

Hallo Rostiger Nagel

Wir nutzen für den Schaltschrankbau immer extra UL-eingetragene Schaltschrankbauer. Deine Konstellation hatte ich genau so letzten Dezember in Betrieb genommen.

Links 400 Volt Teil mit UL Hauptschalter
Rechts 24 VDC Teil ohne Hauptschalter und sogar ohne Verriegelung mit dem Hauptkasten. 

Generell gilt: Unter 100 Watt darfst du UL-technisch praktisch alles machen.
Wir sichern daher unseren 24 Volt Kreis immer mit höchstens 4 Ampere pro Kreis ab. Dann braucht es theoretisch nicht mal mehr UL-Litzen im Schrank oder UL-Kabel zu externer Peripherie.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2018)

eldon schrieb:


> Hallo Rostiger Nagel
> 
> Wir nutzen für den Schaltschrankbau immer extra UL-eingetragene Schaltschrankbauer. Deine Konstellation hatte ich genau so letzten Dezember in Betrieb genommen.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info

bei der 100 Watt Regel muss man noch aufpassen das die Absicherung Class 2 entspricht.
Ich nutze da Halbleitersicherungen von Block, die dafür Zertifiert sind.


----------



## knorpe (29 Januar 2018)

Hallo miteinander,

das es zu diesen Thema passt hätte ich da auch eine Frage.
Kennt ihr bzw. könnt ihr mir Firmen empfehlen welche nach UL/CSA Schaltschränke planen und auch bauen?

Wir haben bei uns zwar etliche Projekte bereits umgesetzt, aber alle bis dato mit mehr oder weniger Schwierigkeiten vor Ort zertifizieren lassen.
Nun will ein Kunde aber nur mit Pickerl fix und fertig kaufen. Uns selbst zertifizieren zu lassen mit allen Drum und Dran ist hier wohl etwas übertrieben für ein Projekt.

MfG
knorpe


----------



## knorpe (29 Januar 2018)

ach ja - komme aus Österreich ;-)
also ist Nordeutschland nicht gerade meine erste Option


----------



## spsdirekt (31 Januar 2018)

Hallo knorpe,

in Niederösterreich fällt mir ein GW oder Frühauf  in St.Pölten

in Oberösterreich z.B. diese Firmen:
Lenze in Asten
Hainzl in Linz
Stadler in Wilhering
Baumgartner in Gaspoltshofen

lg
Horst


----------



## knorpe (1 Februar 2018)

spsdirekt schrieb:


> Hallo knorpe,
> 
> in Niederösterreich fällt mir ein GW oder Frühauf  in St.Pölten
> 
> ...



Danke - die meisten kenne ich bzw. hatte schon Kontakt.
GW war sehr kompliziert 
lenze macht nichts mehr meines wissens nach
Hainzl sind wir nicht zusammengekommen
Stadler darf ich nicht 


Frühauf & Baumgartner kann ich mal probieren.
Danke!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Februar 2018)

Vielleicht ist dass hier für manche interessant. Bei Siemens kann man Tageskurse zum Thema Schaltschrankbau für diverse Länder / Regionen besuchen:

https://www.sitrain-learning.siemen...tion.do?hash=00d56dfcc0005fbd8400f3bd88736a81

20.02.2018           Bremen
10.04.2018           Bielefeld
18.04.2018           Mannheim


----------



## Grisu122 (3 Februar 2018)

knorpe schrieb:


> Danke - die meisten kenne ich bzw. hatte schon Kontakt.
> GW war sehr kompliziert
> lenze macht nichts mehr meines wissens nach
> Hainzl sind wir nicht zusammengekommen
> ...


In Niederösterreich würde ich dann noch Schubert Elektroanlagen vorschlagen. Sind in Ober-Grafendorf bei St.Pölten Zuhause. 

Kann jetzt aber nicht sagen in wie weit eine UL Zertifizierung besteht.

Lg

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## knorpe (5 Februar 2018)

danke für die Info


----------

